# Erick Dampier shoulder surgery



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mavericks center Erick Dampier underwent successful shoulder surgery to repair a small tear of his right rotator cuff. The surgery was performed in Dallas by Dr. Richard Levy.

No timetable has been set for his return. He will begin rehabilitation in approximately one week.

from http://www.insidehoops.com


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What are the chances that this is "career ending?"


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

LOL.

In all seriousness, a good shot to that shoulder will be a good (or bad) preseason test. If he's in our uniform, we need both of those shoulders in good health.


----------



## akram (Oct 6, 2010)

good that it was successful and hope you recover it soon


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

akram said:


> good that it was successful and hope you recover it soon


Wait... What?


----------

